# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Discussão Geral, Técnica e Equipamento >  Ajuda na escolha de escumador

## Antonio Silva

Boas,
Agradeço a vossa ajuda para escolher um escumador para um aquário de 150x40x50 (300 litros brutos) , tendo em conta que não tenho sump...
sou principiante nos salgados e como tal e após bastante pesquisa ainda não consigo distinguir os modelos que só dão para usar no interior do aquário e aqueles que mesmo sem sump podem funcionar no exterior... que tipo de escumador é mais indicado para quem não tem sump??? quais os melhores marcas/modelos com melhor relação preço/ qualidade?
Cumprimentos
António Silva

----------


## MiguelVPinto

Boas,

Não te posso ajudar muito visto eu tb ser um iniciante mas procura por escumadores "Hang On"

Não sei se são melhores ou piores mas fica a informação para poderes procurares o que tu queres.

----------


## Cesar Pinto

nao minha opiniao o deltec MCE 600 ( 600l )dá perfeitamente para ti e está um a venda nos particulares a um preço muito porreiro

----------


## José Pedro Oliveira

Olá!

No teu caso tens de optar por uma de duas soluções, ou os escumadores Hang-on como referiu, e bem, o MiguelVPinto, ou um escumador interno.

Na primeira hipótese o escumador é "pendurado" fora do aquário, estando dentro dele apenas uma bomba. Na figura seguinte poderás perceber melhor o que estou a dizer. 



Os braços do escumador passam por cima do vidro do aquário, ficando apoiados neste, e dessa forma mantêm o aparelho suspenso.
Diria que, neste caso, as grandes vantagens serão o aumento do espaço livre no interior do aquário, assim como a utilização de uma bomba para enviar a água para dentro do escumador, em vez de uma pedra difusora de madeira... Na minha opinião são mais eficientes, mas isso é um bocado subjectivo e pode haver gente que não concorda...

No caso do escumador interno, tens de colocar o aparelho dentro do aquário, o que, a meu ver, pode complicar a manutenção.

Cá está uma imagem de um escumador interno para veres a diferença:


A grande vantagem destes escumadores é o baixo custo inicial (comparado com os outros), como desvantagens incluem-se o volume de água roubado ao aquário, a manutenção mais dificil e a necessidade de periodicamente trocar a pedra difusora.

Quanto a modelos, para 300L, acho que o V2Skim 400 (da TMC) ou o prizm da RedSea como externos poderiam ser boas apostas (assim como o Deltec referido acima) e os Berlin AirLift, também da RedSea são os únicos que me lembro para internos...

Espero ter ajudado!
Abraço!

----------


## João Castelo

Sem duvida mce 600 da deltec.

O mce com um escumador de superficie.



A frente do mce e a forma de colocar.




Um abraço,

JC

----------


## Aderito Pereira

Sem qualquer duvida o deltec MCE 600.

Tenho um para 300 ltrs brutos. No anterior estava pendurado no próprio "aqua", pois não tinha sump.

Neste está "pendurado" na sump.

Como podes ver mesmo que depois coloques sump o escumador continua a servir.
 :SbOk:

----------


## Antonio Silva

Agradeço a todos a forma bastante exclarecedora (com imagens e tudo :SbOk3:  ), com que me ajudaram. 
Assim já percebí que a solução "hang on", será a mais apropriada para o meu caso, quando á marca/modelo já ví que o Deltec mce 600 será uma boa opção, mas de momento vou ter alguma dificuldade em adquiri-lo... :SbRiche:  
o escumador que poderei adquirir de imediato é o TMC V2Skim (400 ou 600)
não porque tenha muita diferença de preço do Deltec, mas porque não tenho de pagar a pronto...
Gostaria de saber se com o TMC V2Skim 400 ficarei bem servido??? Este é um bom escumador???

----------


## Pedro Azevedo

Boas António
O António paes tinha até a bem pouco tempo um bom escumador aqui a venda para o teu caso  :Pracima:  Um prizm pro
É uma questão de o contactares.
Cump.

----------


## José Pedro Oliveira

> Agradeço a todos a forma bastante exclarecedora (com imagens e tudo ), com que me ajudaram. 
> Assim já percebí que a solução "hang on", será a mais apropriada para o meu caso, quando á marca/modelo já ví que o Deltec mce 600 será uma boa opção, mas de momento vou ter alguma dificuldade em adquiri-lo... 
> o escumador que poderei adquirir de imediato é o TMC V2Skim (400 ou 600)
> não porque tenha muita diferença de preço do Deltec, mas porque não tenho de pagar a pronto...
> Gostaria de saber se com o TMC V2Skim 400 ficarei bem servido??? Este é um bom escumador???


Olá!

A mim parece-me uma boa compra por várias razões:
A quantidade e qualidade da espuma removidaFacilidade de instalaçãoFacilidade de regulaçãoEspuma para impedir a formação de bolhas no retorno para a sump/aquário

estas parecem-me as principais e penso que ficarias bem servido!

PS: O Prizm Pro e o Deltec, caso optes pelos usados também são muito boas opções!

----------


## Antonio Silva

Boas  :Olá:  ,
obrigado a todos pelas vossas opiniões :SbOk:  
Já cá mora e já "tira caca" com fartura a minha nova compra , penso que optei bem , sem demérito para os outros modelos que me aconselharam:

----------

